# Adding a maze to diy charcoal basket



## practical steve (May 25, 2017)

I have a OK Joe Highland I've been using for about 2 years that I added an expanded metal charcoal basket to using http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89796/i-call-it-the-20-20-charcoal-basket these instructions. I gave it a test run last night using the minion method and couldn't keep the temps down in the "low and slow" range. My Firefox is sealed at the cooking chamber and the upper and lower halves but the 2 doors are not. I also use a water pan just inside the cooking chamber. Does anyone have any suggestions for something I could pick up at the hardware store to drop into the basket so I could do a "Charcoal maze/serpentine" minion setup instead?  I dropped two bricks in there to see what it would look like and it looked perfect but after researching it and learning that they could explode I decided against it. I know a lot of people suggest sealing up your doors on this model but if you have to do that and close your vent all the way down to keep your temps regulated,  aren't you creating conditions for creosote to build up? I'm trying to find a quick/easy solution that I can retest with tonight as I plan to do an overnight smoke tomorrow night and this would help a lot. Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions. Long time reader first time...asker?  Haha!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 25, 2017)

Fire bricks would work, or you could fab up a maze in the bottom with tubing, or expanded metal.  With the expanded metal, you'll need about a 1" air gap between the pieces to prevent premature combustion.

Try some 1/2 size fire bricks first.  Most any fireplace dealer or brick supply house will have them.  They are around 1" x 4.5" x 9" if I recall correctly.


----------



## WillRunForQue (May 25, 2017)

I use firebrick for a maze regularly, it works great.


----------



## practical steve (May 25, 2017)

Thank you both very much for the fast replies!  I'm off to hunt down some fire bricks!


----------



## cksteele (May 28, 2017)

i have a okjoe but i dont use a maze but i do use firebricks in my firebox  they work great. and help w temp control   what you want is the firebricks they use  in fireplaces.  thats what i got  any good hardware store should have them or masonry  store they wont explode 













firebox.jpg



__ cksteele
__ May 28, 2017


----------

